# Moving to Athens - I'm nervous help!



## stroumfaki (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, I just wanted some advice. Okay so basically I am moving back to Athens Greece in 3 months because my father is ill and I want to be close to him. 

I have a place to stay, and have a few jobs being offered to me so I am not worried about that. 

However, I am very nervous. I don’t do well with change. In fact, I am terrified. I have moved back and forth almost 3 times in my life. I speak fluent Greek, but I am very nervous. My cousins that I grew up with have moved on with their lives and I don’t really have any friends. 

Are there any places? Groups? Bars? That people that come from abroad go to? I read an older post that there is a group for Greeks that had lived in NY? But I couldn’t find anything online. Overall I am just nervous and I don’t want to give up trying (so easily because it is a very different lifestyle) but I really want to be close to my parents at this time.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!
Thank you


----------

